# Best German cat food?



## agedagedman (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello, I've just moved to Germany from the US with my 5 y.o. cat and I'm looking for the best brand of cat food to feed her. I've found a lot of talk about various German brands on this forum, but can anyone make me a specific recommendation? Is there a particular reason why I might choose, say, MAC's over Grau? I'm mostly looking for wet food but dry food thoughts would be most welcome as well -- my girl eats wet food twice daily and just a little bit of dry right before bed (I did find here the particular type of Science Diet dry I fed her in the US -- I know it's not the highest quality but she likes it and I give her so little of it -- but I'm open to change). For reference, in the US I would feed her Weruva, Natural Balance, and occasionally Wellness brands.

Also, to start her off I bought a few cans of Terra Faelis (which, from my very limited German, appeared to be the best-quality brand available at the pet store nearest to me) and she seems to really enjoy it. Anyone have thoughts on or experience with that brand?

Thanks!!


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

I am sure you can get Bozita in Germany.


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

zooplus.de - many of us in the UK buy products from the UK website but it's still mostly shipped from Germany. They have a very good variety and you can always hit the uk website to read stuff in English


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

We Animonda Carny wet food, which is good quality German cat food, our kitten loves it. Definitely check out Zooplus like Peter said, it ships from Germany and has lots of good brands.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

agedagedman said:


> Is there a particular reason why I might choose, say, MAC's over Grau?
> Thanks!!


I wouldn't chose Macs over Grau but, as they are a both good quality food, feed them both in rotation to give a varied diet. It also helps prevents your cat develop into a fussy eater who will only one eat one brand. Animonda is a good food to throw into the rotation as well.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Macs is good imo, as is CatzFineFood, Ropocat, Taffy's and OmNomNom. Mine also like Grau, Bozita in tins and Animonda Carny. All of these are pate style with not much other than meat (some have a little veg and rice), and not much jelly. 

Macs over Grau? Less rice I think, but happy with and using both. You can get both with or without rice if that is an issue for you. Much cheaper 

Terra Faelis is very expensive imo and I haven't tried it as we are happy with the above. 

Is there anything particular you want from your food? I tend to go for high meat content, acceptable additional ingredients, clear labelling re meat, stock, offal etc, not much grain, and declared as complete nutrition if any so the choices above reflect that.


----------



## Ewelina (Feb 26, 2013)

I've moved to Germany too and have a problem with my car. He is 2years old, ragdoll and very very picky. In America the only food he ate was natural balance in sachets - he doesn't like cans. In the pet store ive been told to give him - rafine soupe(animonda). Unfortunately he doesn't even touched it. Same with dry food - purina or aplaws. Please help me - what one is like American natural balance brand?


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Most posters on here are based in the UK and I don't think we get Natural Balance here. Dagny is US based, perhaps you could send her a PM, although she might not know German foods.

Other than that could you give us a bit more info - describe Natural Balance and we might be able to help a bit. Is it pate style, chunks, in jelly, in gravy. Then people might be able to suggest something of a similar texture.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

saurabh mishra said:


> Dear Members,
> I think The best for cat is California Natural.


I'm sure it's great but it doesn't sound very German. Importing food from the US is not really economically viable for Brits and Europeans.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jansheff said:


> I'm sure it's great but it doesn't sound very German. Importing food from the US is not really economically viable for Brits and Europeans.


I´m a living proof of that, paid more than the food value in shipping.


----------



## Ewelina (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for your response. The natural balance sachets are chunks of meat, carrots , peas in gravy. Even in America we've tried to feed him with something else but he didn't like anything else. The natural balance is one of the more healthy options. Here is the link for the exact one he likes : Turkey, Chicken & Duck Platefulls Gravy Cat Food | Natural Balance Pet Foods - Natural Balance Pet Foods

Thanks a lot for your help !


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Goodness, he'll not only eat one brand alone, but only one flavour of that brand??!! What fussy little b*ggers these cats are!

Sorry, I'm not really up on chunks in gravy or jelly type foods. I've always fed my cats pate style, as I feel it's better value for money without the added water (gravy). (Then I add a bit of water at my end). I do know that Bozita tetrapacks do a chunks in gravy range in a lot of different flavours.

If I were you I'd have a look at the descriptions on some of the German websites and try and match up your usual sort as close as you can with what they've got on there. 

There's futtern mit spasse, Floyds Photenshop and zooplus.de that I know of, there might well be others. 

Once you've got him sorted with something he will eat, I would then try and get him to eat a rotation of two or three different brands so I didn't have a problem if one was discontinued or changed. You might manage to sneak this past him by replacing a teaspoon of the accepted food with a teaspoon of a new food. Then the next day, 2 teaspoons, then 3 and so on until he will eat a complete meal of the new food. You have to be devious!

Hope you find one he's happy with.


----------



## Sandra Christiana (Jan 11, 2018)

Funny dog:Smuggrin:Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Ewelina said:


> Thanks for your response. The natural balance sachets are chunks of meat, carrots , peas in gravy. Even in America we've tried to feed him with something else but he didn't like anything else. The natural balance is one of the more healthy options. Here is the link for the exact one he likes : Turkey, Chicken & Duck Platefulls Gravy Cat Food | Natural Balance Pet Foods - Natural Balance Pet Foods
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help !


Try Bozita tetrapacks then, that's chunks in gravy or jelly.
https://www.zooplus.de/esearch.htm#q=bozita


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> Try Bozita tetrapacks then, that's chunks in gravy or jelly.
> https://www.zooplus.de/esearch.htm#q=bozita


CC, the original thread started 5 years ago

Oops, 6 years actually. Still thinking 2018!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

SbanR said:


> CC, the original thread started 5 years ago
> 
> Oops, 6 years actually. Still thinking 2018!


You're right- missed that completely!


----------

